

Eliminating self with Metaclasses in Python - rachbelaid
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/five-minutes.shtml

======
chaosphere2112
This should be pointed at
[http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/metaclasses.shtm...](http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/metaclasses.shtml)

